# Even Steven Shoves A Grenade In My Mouth And Duct Tapes It Shut..



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

So I went to Dave and Busters tonight, had maybe 4 Jack and Cokes, 2 Gray goose redbulls and a shot of Patron. 
I drive back to my lonely apt (DUI of course) and drop by my mailbox to grab the bills. 
To my surprise, there was a post-it on it box number notifying me that I had an unexpected package waiting for me. 
I ask the girl at the desk to get it for me and she comes back with a big box with an unknown return address.

UH OH...
I've only read of these before on CS..
but I think I know what this is.

I hurry upstairs w/ the package to comfirm
and possibly defuse the sucker,
but I was too late...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
With my mouth still dropped wide open in shock and awe,
I hear an explosion. =O
.
.
.
.
.
BOOM~!!









My 1st BOMB
(I hope no one can read where the Cohiba was from..)
AHEM *COUGH* =)

Not knowing how to handle the situation,
(still a little drunk from the night before)
and desparately fighting the urge to whimper in pain,
I scream out at the top of my lungs...

"Damn you EVEN STEVEN~!!"
"You mother-friggin SOB - 
I cannot believe you F-ing BOMBED me."

"YOU'RE DEAD YOU HEAR ME???"
"D E A D ~ ! !"
:r

What's more..??
EVERY smoke he sent me
I have never tried
and have been on my to-smoke list
for awhile now.

SERIOUSLY, I CANNOT BELIEVE YOU JUST DID THAT.
Where the F did I put my BIG GUNS??
:gn :fu

So should I bounce your package to NY first before sending them out to HI too?
Your cigars tell me they're well rested from their east coast vacation.. LOL

You know I'm going to have to get you back for this.

Even Steven, you're walking on thin ice with hot coals for shoes, buddy.
Payback is a loyal 4 legged pet.

DON'T FORGET IT.
Wait, nm..
I'll make sure you don't.

This was totally unexpected..
(even w/ your threads and all)

Thanks again x 9999 for my 1st bomb, Even Steven.
You have officially turned my night from great to fan-f'n-tastic~!!

AHHHHHHH~!!
I'm screaming kuz I'm excited and ecastic.
(SO LOUD - the neighbors just told me to STFU)
:r

PS: You better start hiding in the trenches starting today.
In case you haven't noticed, there is a laser targetting sight right on your forehead...

Oh how I love CS..


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hehehehe....Awesome hit!!! Enjoy those Mark!! Glad to see it hit its intended target. Great job Manuel!!


----------



## Timberlake2006 (Sep 8, 2006)

Nice bomb... some quality smokes there.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

realy nice hit


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Wanted to edit and add the inventory list, but I took too long so new post..









1x CAO L'Anniversaire eXtreme Tubo - 
I wanted to try this CAO line for along time now.
Love the Tubos - always wished they sold singles of the Maduro.

1x Cinco Vehas 'A' Limitada
Made a fellow BOTL puke - which first sparked my interest in this baby.
Wanted to trade someone for one but didn't happen.
Looks like I won't need to anymore~!!
Woo hoo

1x Tatuaje Regios
Not too sure but I think they are made in Miami by Pepin?
Heard of them in a post on CS and wanted to try them since.
YUMM..

1x Tatuaje P3
Nicaraguan version.

1x COHIBA Siglo I
Nuff said.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yummy smokes Mark! Enjoy them...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is a great first bomb.

Nice lineip of cigar smoking you have there.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

The first is one of the best!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> So I went to Dave and Busters tonight, had maybe 4 Jack and Cokes, 2 Gray goose redbulls and a shot of Patron.
> I drive back to my lonely apt (DUI of course)


:hn :hn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

You always remember the first!!! Nice bomb Even Steven!! Enjoy the smokes Mark, they look tasty!! :dr 
:ss


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Nice bomb. Glad you didn't kill anyone driving home drunk, a good friend of mine was not as lucky.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

my step-son just wrecked his car that way as well, into a tree... i'm so glad i'm paying ONLY $200/mo for his car insurance. 
why can't he drop out of community college so i can drop him from my insurance???


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

pnoon said:


> :hn :hn





pds said:


> Nice bomb. Glad you didn't kill anyone driving home drunk, a good friend of mine was not as lucky.


:tpd: 's. Having had to deal with this issue on a professional basis I am constantly torn between my duty to provide the best representation I can and my concern for the rest of the community.

Not passing judgement, as I probably drove when I shouldn't have in the past. Now I am older and somewhat wiser , you need to come to the realization that the short term gratification is no where near worth the long term risk, for yourself or for others.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hit, by the way the 5 vegas in the classic line and not the A Limitada, info can be found here http://www.cigarsinternational.com/prodDisp.asp?item=CS-5VA&cat=3


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice first bomb ya got, they look yummy, enjoy:dr


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice. got the old cherry popped. Glad you made it home safe. :al :al


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice first bomb... Those look :dr :dr :dr


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats one hell of a first bomb


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> So I went to Dave and Busters tonight, had maybe 4 Jack and Cokes, 2 Gray goose redbulls and a shot of Patron.
> I drive back to my lonely apt (DUI of course)


YIKES!!! 
when I pm'd ya about lack of content in your posts ..well I think this is waaay too much content mate.
info like this just goes to show that maybe ya should be wearin an







afterall 
this ain't yer collage board where this might impress your frat buddies 
I've seen the results of a DUI accident... & it ain't pretty mate

on another note... nice bomb mate:dr


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Drunk driving lectures..

Aww, you guys do care about me..
*A single teardrop falls down my right cheek*



Never thought it was cool or that I even approve of it.
Usually try to avoid it as much as possible,
Just telling the truth and setting up the mood for the story..



Don't worry guys,
it's only like 5 minutes away..
when your going 140mph..
JK JK 

But seriously,
I'll be safer now..

I can't die yet..
I need to retaliate first ~!!


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Nice Hit you laid on there, those siglo's are very nice smokes!



SDmate said:


> where this might impress your frat buddies
> I've seen the results of a DUI accident... & it ain't pretty mate


I disagree, the fraternity Im associated with takes this extremely seriously it's not like it could be life or death or something... :2 I dont ever want to see a parent cry at their son's/daughter's funeral ever again.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> :r
> Drunk driving lectures..
> 
> Aww, you guys do care about me..
> ...


Seriously dude, you seem a little young from what I gather from your posts. Being stupid myself when I was young, I thank god I never hurt anyone except my liver. If D&B is so close you should really think of getting some exercise (to offset your unhealthy habit  ) or splurge and take a cab.

On a lighter note, Manuel is a great BOTL and introduced me to some great smokes. Enjoy the loot.


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven
not for advice towards my own personal benefit.


if I wanted opinions on my personal life
I would post that in the subject title.


For example:

Cigar smoking isn't exactly healthy either..
but I don't go aorund posting on bomb threads about mouth cancer.
and how dangerous it is for everyone everytym I see a review.


I don't force my values on you much less ding people when my own values aren't shared by other members because I know that their personal life choices have little to no affect on their ability to participate on this forum.



Let's keep comments on this thread about Even Steven and the bomb, please.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to not for advice towards my own personal benefit.
> 
> if I wanted opinions on my personal life
> I would post that in the subject title.
> ...


Again. you miss the point. FLAUNTING a DUI is not appropriate or welcomed. If you had kept your mouth shut about it and just "delivered praise to Even Steven", you would have been a lot better off. But you opened your mouth and stuck your foot in it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven
> .
> .
> .
> Let's keep comments on this thread about Even Steven and the bomb, please.


Then YOU should have done that in the first place.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

GREAT hit... those are some great smokes, and I hope you enjoy 'em real good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

While I will not tell you how to live your life and I will admit it was a great hit by EvenSteven I will tell you this....

I lost my dad to a drunk driver when I was 3. He had 3 tours of Vietnam and was not even scratched. He was going to combat officer school and while pulling shore patrol one night a drunk man ran him off the road and his jeep exploded. They never caught the man and even though my step-dad did a helluva good job raising me I resent that SOB for robbing me of my father. So have fun and do what you will, flaunt it even, but do not post about it and expect to make friends.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

To maintain the intent of the thread, nice hit!

However, you open the door, look out.
Can't raise a subject on a post and then change the rules.
DUI is nothing to laugh at.


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

*DUI = DUMB selfish two year old I am two cool for school BS, and then to brag about it. HEY everyone look at me, Im Stupid.

"I try to avoid it as much as possible" ------ Thats the dumbest chit I have read all week, grow up! If you want to avoid it, stop spending your "high dollar drink budget on the below" and invest in a cab!

Mixing Grey Goose and Redbull = Trying to make a fashion statment? Do you feel the need to impress people with your ability to pronounce the word Grey Goose? You do realize people laugh at other people who order dumb ass chit like that. Why waste premium vodka on cheap energy drink. "Diplomatico and coke anyone"

Okay now that were done with that.

Congrats on your first bomb looks like some great smokes in there.....

Enjoy.

R.*


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

open mouth, insert foot.

nice hit though


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice selection of smokes there.............


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Your pm was a big relief! I seriously thought your package was a goner despite all the helpfully hopeful thinking.


You're welcome bro, just return the favor to another deserving noobie someday 


With what was said about your DUI, just try to take in all the advice, our elder brothers are concerned but more dissapointed because of your decision to endanger yourself and others(even if it was unintentional).

We're all glad you got home safely and so did everyone else. And you know I care about your ugly mug..soooo cut it out lol, just stay home and smoke!!!!!!! because if something happens to you, who am I gonna send my sneak attack bombs too ?!?! lol
Be safe brother


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven
> not for advice towards my own personal benefit.
> 
> if I wanted opinions on my personal life
> ...


Yes, you have been here almost 2 months, time for you to start setting the rules for CS. Thanks for letting us know.

You set the mood by saying you drove home drunk? Yeah, really set the mood for me.....lose a couple friends and family members to drunk drivers, and you will see how this really sets the mood.

Let me know when you are posting that thread about opinions of your personal life, I'll be sure to watch it closely.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Yes, you have been here almost 2 months, time for you to start setting the rules for CS. Thanks for letting us know.


Well said


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven, but instead I made it all about me an my irresponsible lifestyle. Please post advice towards my own personal benefit as I cannot seem to tell the difference between my butt and a hole in the ground.
> 
> If I wanted opinions on my personal life I would post that in the subject title instead of the indirect and punk smart alec pea for help that I posted.
> 
> Let's keep comments on this thread about Even Steven and the bomb, please.


:tpd: (On his subliminal need for advice.)

Dean Wormer: "Fat drunk and stupid is no way to go through life young man."

Nice hit even Steven


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd: (On his subliminal need for adivce.)
> 
> Dean Wormer: "Fat drunk and stupid is no way to go through life young man."
> 
> Nice hit even Steven


Dave, why does the face on your cupid signature remind me of Sam (simplified)??:r


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Very well said Dave, I like what you did to his post.


----------



## Dr_Trac (Nov 8, 2006)

:dr

holy crap! that's a hell of a bomb!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, lets just hope he learns his lesson and stays home to get drunk, smokes cigars and writes drunken reveiws.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Now that is some bomb, which one will you smoke first.:ss :cb :ss


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Very Nice Hit :gn


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven
> not for advice towards my own personal benefit.
> 
> if I wanted opinions on my personal life
> ...


Nice try pal.

That's like posting "Look, John Doe just sent me this great cigar in the mail and while smoking it I molested a 2 year old"... and not expecting any comments.

Forcing values my arse, your response to the comments is even more telling about you. Big difference Aristotle, cigar smoking isn't illegal, drunk driving is. You basically just bragged in the face to all those whose lives have been affected by a drunk driver. I was willing to give you the benefit of the doubt after your first post, but after the second, it's confirmed, you are nothing but a *P U N K*.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Enjoy the smokes.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> Drunk driving lectures..
> 
> Aww, you guys do care about me..
> *A single teardrop falls down my right cheek*
> ...





ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven
> not for advice towards my own personal benefit.
> 
> if I wanted opinions on my personal life
> ...


Somewhere in the back of my mind I knew it would happen. Numerous people here have tried to help you out Mark. Numerous times, and it seems like all you do is spit in their faces when they try. You are hot headed. I am too, just ask my wife. I've reached out and offered friendly advice to you many times as others have, but you just don't seem to get it. You have touched a nerve with me and a great number of your fellow gorillas with your comments today. It is NOT something to flaunt or be proud of. That is just rubbing salt in memories many have spent years trying to forget. I am not saying you are a lost cause here at CS, but I will say you better grow up soon, or your stay here will not be pleasant if at all.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Just stepped out of a cab from a party. $6 saved me from either :

A: Killing someone and destroying their family
B: A hefty fine, and a lot of BS.
C. Killing myself, and destroying my family.

Next time spend the $.


Nice hit Even Steven, you are earning your CS stripes nicely!


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Nice hit Even Steven, you are earning your CS stripes nicely!


Thanks bro


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Bad form, my friend, bad form. While I wholeheartedly congratulate you on your first bomb, I beg of you to use your head the next time you feel its a good idea to take out the keys after putting away the drinks. I almost lost a friend and my life to a drunk driver, and I'd hate to have a repeat episode, but with a stogie chomping brother peeking out from the drivers seat. Please, think twice next time, for us all.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

beating a dead horse here, but considering last nights events i figured id chime in.

early this morning i transfered a young girl to a chopper to be taken to a local trauma center. the driver of the car was intoxicated. She was the passanger. Airbags were deployed but she cracked her coconut against the windsheild. She was unresponsive and needed a tube. (not good). The driver on the otherhand walked away with minor injuries.

9 times out of 10 this is how it goes. the drunk driver has minimal injuries, but leaves a wake of destruction in his/her path. 

Personally i dont care what you do with your life, im no angel, i take risks with my life all the time. but its MY life im risking.

for example i like to drive my car and bike at very high speeds, but i do it on a track.

Ive gotten to the point where im always the designated driver. If i want to party, i do it at home, or i take a bus/train/cab/crash at a friends place.

its hard to hear these comments and not get defensive, but i scrape kids off the road for a living... heck, im still a kid myself (or atleast i like to think i am)
but i dont put other people in danger because of my choices. 
Please, make my job easier and dont drive drunk... Ive got enough idoits to deal with...

Oh and btw, i have to 2nd someone elses post in saying, your wasting good vodka mixing it with that crap. i like a redbull n vodka as much as the next guy but well vodka is plenty good for that. drink your goose in a martini or straight up. 



-hyp


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

luvsmesumcigars said:


> Just stepped out of a cab from a party. $6 saved me from either :
> 
> A: Killing someone and destroying their family
> B: A hefty fine, and a lot of BS.
> ...





sspolv said:


> Bad form, my friend, bad form. While I wholeheartedly congratulate you on your first bomb, I beg of you to use your head the next time you feel its a good idea to take out the keys after putting away the drinks. I almost lost a friend and my life to a drunk driver, and I'd hate to have a repeat episode, but with a stogie chomping brother peeking out from the drivers seat. Please, think twice next time, for us all.





hyper_dermic said:


> beating a dead horse here, but considering last nights events i figured id chime in.
> 
> early this morning i transfered a young girl to a chopper to be taken to a local trauma center. the driver of the car was intoxicated. She was the passanger. Airbags were deployed but she cracked her coconut against the windsheild. She was unresponsive and needed a tube. (not good). The driver on the otherhand walked away with minor injuries.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what response, if any, he makes to all this advice.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Nice hit Even.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Great hit Manuel =). As always your generous and a hard hitter. :mn 

I don't know what Mark is referencing when he says the hit will go through NY before it arrives in HI  :r 

Mark...I'm not going to reiterate what others have said, but please stay safe so that we may continue to bomb you for years to come


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mdtaggart said:


> Dam good advice, and no response. Hhmm. Not to sure what to make of that.


Hasn't logged in since 2/9. I'm not surprised, really.


----------



## c-poc (Sep 1, 2006)

ikwanjin said:


> This thread was meant to deliver praise to Even Steven
> not for advice towards my own personal benefit.
> 
> if I wanted opinions on my personal life
> ...


Man, you NEED to understand that when you drive home drunk off your a$$, your personal values affect me and my family. Thats the difference here, and that is why we are so upset. I could care less if you sit at home all night and drink your Red Bull and Grey Goose til you pass out, but when my wife is driving home from work, and sharing the same road as you, it becomes my business... it becomes EVERYONES business. You better realize that before it ruins your life and a bunch of other people's lives.

Trust me dude, I've been to more DUI accidents than you can count.

my :2

p.s. - Good hit Even, you are the man!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think we have made our points here......and since it appears that ikwanjin has left the building, I am going to close this up.

Last word.....nice hit, ES.


----------

